# 3700 new drivers for Uber ,



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...0-employees-about-14percent-of-workforce.html


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They know better :biggrin:


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


The entire economy is in trouble, not just Uber. But, I agree with you about wishing we had done the Swedish model. *Not enough time has passed to know for sure about end results comparing the US to Sweden.* But, at the moment, the Swedish model is looking good overall. Just think how much worse our actual results are thus far. We don't see it due to not enough testing.

Sweden has encouraged social distancing while allowing primary and secondary schools to remain open. The government has banned mingling at bar counters and gatherings of more than 50 people. Food and drink is still served at tables both indoors and outside. Elderly are asked to remain home for the most part. There are signs of less social distancing at bars with passage of time and the government is threatening to close them now if the owners don't correct this.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


WHY DO YOU WANT TO KILL GRANDMA?! - Who is John Galt?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Where ?


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

they can't sign up,the hubs are closed


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


Sweden is a great model for the US to follow. Red states first.

https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...hief-says-high-death-toll-was-surprise-2020-5
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/opinion/coronavirus-sweden-herd-immunity.html
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidn...oach-not-a-model-to-copy-warns-goldman-sachs/


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Sweden is a great model for the US to follow. Red states first.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...hief-says-high-death-toll-was-surprise-2020-5
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/opinion/coronavirus-sweden-herd-immunity.html
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidn...oach-not-a-model-to-copy-warns-goldman-sachs/


Not enough time has passed to know for sure about the health outcome. But, enough time has passed to know the US economy is being devastated. There needs to be a happy medium.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Not enough time has passed to know for sure about the health outcome. But, enough time has passed to know the US economy is being devastated. There needs to be a happy medium.


You know what happens when you prioritize business over health? You get neither. 
Look at the essential meat packing plants that continued to operate during the pandemic. The workers got sick and the plants were forced to close. End result. Massive outbreaks of sick workers, closed plants, shortages of product. 
Good luck winging it.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You know what happens when you prioritize business over health? You get neither.
> Look at the essential meat packing plants that continued to operate during the pandemic. The workers got sick and the plants were forced to close. End result. Massive outbreaks of sick workers, closed plants, shortages of product.
> Good luck winging it.


Like I said... There needs to be a happy medium. Business shouldn't be prioritized OVER health as a matter of policy.

Btw, I believe those meat packing plants were kept open to feed the population. Most things aren't as cut and dry as many seem to think.

Also, did you see the news today out of New York. The majority of their infections are from those that have been staying home in isolation. Not subway riders or workers. I have to suspect the issue must be in the ventilation system of apartments. If one person gets infected, the germs spread around through the building.

*Cuomo says it's 'shocking' most new coronavirus hospitalizations are people who had been staying home*
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/06/ny-...hospitalizations-are-people-staying-home.html
Quote "Early look at data from 100 New York hospitals shows that 66% of new admissions related to the virus are people who were at home, Cuomo said." end quote


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Like I said... There needs to be a happy medium. Business shouldn't be prioritized OVER health as a matter of policy.
> 
> Btw, I believe those meat packing plants were kept open to feed the population. Most things aren't as cut and dry as many seem to think.
> 
> ...


I hear you. There's no magic solution.

Most elderly people shelter at home and most cases are elderly people sheltering at home. No surprise. Better to look at rates rather than total numbers. Out of all those sheltering at home, what was the rate of infection compared to the rate of infection among all those commuting daily. Might have a different result.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


Anyone that expected Uber to survive as a public company wasn't paying attention.

Travis and crew fleeced the business a while back. He personally took 4.2 BILLION dollars. The others also got big chunks of cash.

A company cant lose a Billion dollars a year, and survive a fleecing like that.

Uber was dead in November.
Corona didn't shut us down until March.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I hear you. There's no magic solution.
> 
> *Most elderly people shelter at home and most cases are elderly people sheltering at home.* No surprise. Better to look at rates rather than total numbers. Out of all those sheltering at home, what was the rate of infection compared to the rate of infection among all those commuting daily. Might have a different result.


Please take the time to read the article I linked. Btw, if sheltering at home usually works, most cases shouldn't be people sheltering at home.

Following is a further quote from it:
Quote"
"If you notice, 18% of the people came from nursing homes, less than 1% came from jail or prison, 2% came from the homeless population, 2% from other congregate facilities, but *66% of the people were at home*, which is shocking to us," Cuomo said.

"This is a surprise: Overwhelmingly, the people were at home," he added. "*We thought maybe they were taking public transportation, and we've taken special precautions on public transportation, but actually no, because these people were literally at home."*

Cuomo said* nearly 84% of the hospitalized cases were people who were not commuting to work through car services, personal cars, public transit or walking. He said a majority of those people were either retired or unemployed.* Overall, some 73% of the admissions were people over age 51. "end quote


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Anyone that expected Uber to survive as a public company wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Travis and crew fleeced the business a while back. He personally took 4.2 BILLION dollars. The others also got big chunks of cash.
> 
> ...


Uber lost $8.5 billion in 2019 ($5 billion in the single quarter alone). A total scam on the backs of drivers and investors.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Please take the time to read the article I linked. Following is a further quote from it:
> Quote"
> "If you notice, 18% of the people came from nursing homes, less than 1% came from jail or prison, 2% came from the homeless population, 2% from other congregate facilities, but *66% of the people were at home*, which is shocking to us," Cuomo said.
> 
> ...


They got it somewhere. It doesn't spontaneously appear in an un infected house. Everyone of these people were exposed by someone.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Please take the time to read the article I linked. Btw, if sheltering at home usually works, most cases shouldn't be people sheltering at home.
> 
> Following is a further quote from it:
> Quote"
> ...


I read the article. Please take the time to read and understand my response. There's a big difference between rates and total numbers.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Anyone that expected Uber to survive as a public company wasn't paying attention.
> 
> Travis and crew fleeced the business a while back. He personally took 4.2 BILLION dollars. The others also got big chunks of cash.
> 
> ...


Uber pumped a huge amount of dollars into driverless cars... It was an expensive gamble that hasn't paid off yet.



Buck-a-mile said:


> They got it somewhere. It doesn't spontaneously appear in an un infected house. Everyone of these people were exposed by someone.


That's why I think it's from the ventilations systems. Most New Yorkers live in multi family units.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...0-employees-about-14percent-of-workforce.html


They needed to do this anyway. Way too many drones.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> They needed to do this anyway. Way too many drones.


DARA- should all the Uber drivers thank him? one of the main reason that all Gig workers getting UI benefits? DARA&#128077;


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

mbd said:


> DARA- should all the Uber drivers thank him? one of the main reason that all Gig workers getting UI benefits? DARA&#128077;


He was in desperation mode to avoid the drivers being designated employees due to this problem. But, I suppose it was good he tried.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> DARA- should all the Uber drivers thank him? one of the main reason that all Gig workers getting UI benefits? DARA&#128077;


He only gave up his base pay.
Exec salaries are multi leveled.
Bonuses are often more lucrative than base salary.

Watch him.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> He only gave up his base pay.
> Exec salaries are multi leveled.
> Bonuses are often more lucrative than base salary.
> 
> Watch him.


Here's the bonus plan for Uber. 
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752dex107.htm
Dara employment agreement
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752dex1028.htm


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Sweden is a great model for the US to follow. Red states first.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...hief-says-high-death-toll-was-surprise-2020-5
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/opinion/coronavirus-sweden-herd-immunity.html
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidn...oach-not-a-model-to-copy-warns-goldman-sachs/





NoPool4Me said:


> Like I said... There needs to be a happy medium. Business shouldn't be prioritized OVER health as a matter of policy.
> 
> Btw, I believe those meat packing plants were kept open to feed the population. Most things aren't as cut and dry as many seem to think.
> 
> ...


Lockdown sure is effective most people who got it in NY were at home Sheltering!!!! This is one weird virus 96% of prisoners who have it had no symptoms, yet others are dying. Maybe the garbage care they get in NYC hospitals has something to do with it.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ng-COVID-19-patients-putting-ventilators.html


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Lockdown sure is effective most people who got it in NY were at home Sheltering!!!! This is one weird virus 96% of prisoners who have it had no symptoms, yet others are dying. Maybe the garbage care they get in NYC hospitals has something to do with it.


This disease sure is one to avoid, especially, in high risk groups that happen to live in multi unit properties like many in NYC or any large city.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> Here's the bonus plan for Uber.
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752dex107.htm
> Dara employment agreement
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752dex1028.htm


You just happened to have these?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You just happened to have these?


I went to the SEC site and looked up Uber. Searched for 10-K, which is annual report and did word searches.
https://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html
As I've said in a couple of places now, I'm watching a company closely that is in testing now against covid. It's under the radar for the moment.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


I wish I did a swedish model


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

HOLD ON
WAIT A SECOND 


DARA'S BASE SALARY WAS A MILLION DOLLARS?

AND THAT WAS THE MINORITY OF HIS OVERALL INCOME?

AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT DIDN'T KNOW THIS 



SORRY FOR THE SHOUTY CAPS BUT I FEEL SHOUTY


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

In America why are most businesses just starting to have social distancing / mandatory masks? Especially US CDC guidelines
Because they don't want to spread the virus? Nah - liability smart lawyers are realizing companies can be sued out of existence by employees, contractors, and customers if they do not have a policy that 'follows' CDC guidelines. If Uber publishes a policy that kinda follows CDC guidelines but isn't really effective, they are covered.

Sweden - Without a vaccine, their numbers are rising and it's starting to spread into communities. I'm guessing they will go into a lockdown in a few months to prevent their hospitals from being overloaded. https://coronavirus.app/tracking/sweden


----------



## Darth Drivader (Oct 25, 2017)

mbd said:


> DARA- should all the Uber drivers thank him? one of the main reason that all Gig workers getting UI benefits? DARA&#128077;












DARA THE EXPLORER!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...0-employees-about-14percent-of-workforce.html


They couldn't , that's why they worked HQ!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> I went to the SEC site and looked up Uber. Searched for 10-K, which is annual report and did word searches.
> https://www.sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/companysearch.html
> As I've said in a couple of places now, I'm watching a company closely that is in testing now against covid. It's under the radar for the moment.


Is it Uber or Lyft?

I believe the new drivers in CA will be trying to regain official employment via driving (being a driver)....


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Lute Byrt said:


> Is it Uber or Lyft?
> 
> I believe the new drivers in CA will be trying to regain official employment via driving (being a driver)....


As I said, I went to the SEC site and looked up Uber. 
With Uber hubs closed, how do you imagine new drivers will be able to activate cars?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


You're not entirely accurate about Sweden. Their population is healthier than the US and they have better healthcare. They are the least obese country whereas US has a high obese population so the risk factor is much higher here. They have MORE deaths per million than the US so if we had not shut down, the death and suffering would be extreme.
https://www.nationalreview.com/the-morning-jolt/lets-talk-about-the-swedish-approach/


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> You're not entirely accurate about Sweden. Their population is healthier than the US and they have better healthcare. They are the least obese country whereas US has a high obese population so the risk factor is much higher here. They have MORE deaths per million than the US so if we had not shut down, the death and suffering would be extreme.
> https://www.nationalreview.com/the-morning-jolt/lets-talk-about-the-swedish-approach/


Sweden less than 3,200 deaths. It was predicted that there would be millions there without lock down. South korea less than 500 deaths way less lockdown. Japan way more densely populated 626 deaths way less lock down. New york police state lockdown, 21k plus deaths. The latest Data says essential works are about 6 times LESS likely than those who stay at home to get covid.

Who would have thought staying in a cramped apt all day shoeboxed in with your family could spread an infection??? Oh and great job new york, they spread the infection when Cuomo sent covid positive people into nursing homes and didnt ban travel from new york so it spread to the rest of the country. He would have saved more lives closing the airports than locking people in small apartments.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisett...ew-york-city-research-indicates/#65c51de66152
Now whos going to pay for health care since millions lost there jobs, companies no longer provide it, so they will have to get on subsidized insurance ie obamacare which there will be no money for anymore.......millions could die from lack of health care. Congrats democrats!!!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> You're not entirely accurate about Sweden. Their population is healthier than the US and they have better healthcare. They are the least obese country whereas US has a high obese population so the risk factor is much higher here. They have MORE deaths per million than the US so if we had not shut down, the death and suffering would be extreme.
> https://www.nationalreview.com/the-morning-jolt/lets-talk-about-the-swedish-approach/


The thing to do is compare New York state to Sweden. 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/cuomo-coronavirus-patients-new-york-at-home-not-working/


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> As I said, I went to the SEC site and looked up Uber.
> With Uber hubs closed, how do you imagine new drivers will be able to activate cars?


Uber is a tech company they will figure it out. Plus they still have some left over money...-o:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> You're not entirely accurate about Sweden. Their population is healthier than the US and they have better healthcare. They are the least obese country whereas US has a high obese population so the risk factor is much higher here. They have MORE deaths per million than the US so if we had not shut down, the death and suffering would be extreme.
> https://www.nationalreview.com/the-morning-jolt/lets-talk-about-the-swedish-approach/





dnlbaboof said:


> Sweden less than 3,200 deaths. It was predicted that there would be millions there without lock down. South korea less than 500 deaths way less lockdown. Japan way more densely populated 626 deaths way less lock down. New york police state lockdown, 21k plus deaths. The latest Data says essential works are about 6 times LESS likely than those who stay at home to get covid.
> 
> Who would have thought staying in a cramped apt all day shoeboxed in with your family could spread an infection??? Oh and great job new york, they spread the infection when Cuomo sent covid positive people into nursing homes and didnt ban travel from new york so it spread to the rest of the country. He would have saved more lives closing the airports than locking people in small apartments.
> 
> ...


The CCP of course.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

I believe it doesn't matter how good your healthcare system is vs coronavirus. It depends on whether people practice aseptic-like techniques 24/7. Personal and group protection is a mindset for every action you take. This mindset takes actually believing it can happen to you. I believe this is why it is not spreading as quickly in east asian and African countries - everyone there was shocked into this type of thinking by other virus epidemics like bird flu SARS, MERS, Ebola. At SFO early on in the current epidemic in mid Feb, the only people wearing masks were East Asians. 

Go to the market or restaurant- touch a doorknob, no one around you wears a mask, talk to a friend, punch your atm code, hand your Visa card to a waiter, waiter hands your card back, sign for a bill, dont immediately use hand sanitizer. You just exposed yourself to 100s of people and expose anyone you're living with. This is how colds, flu viruses spread so easily around the world. No one is immune - we are all playing Russian roulette until a vaccine is made.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> I believe it doesn't matter how good your healthcare system is vs coronavirus. It depends on whether people practice aseptic-like techniques 24/7. Personal and group protection is a mindset for every action you take. This mindset takes actually believing it can happen to you. I believe this is why it is not spreading as quickly in east asian and African countries - everyone there was shocked into this type of thinking by other virus epidemics like bird flu SARS, MERS, Ebola. At SFO early on in the current epidemic in mid Feb, the only people wearing masks were East Asians.
> 
> Go to the market or restaurant- touch a doorknob, no one around you wears a mask, talk to a friend, punch your atm code, hand your Visa card to a waiter, waiter hands your card back, sign for a bill, dont immediately use hand sanitizer. You just exposed yourself to 100s of people and expose anyone you're living with. This is how colds, flu viruses spread so easily around the world. No one is immune - we are all playing Russian roulette until a vaccine is made.


Yep, and hand sanitizer dissapers as they stock the shelves.

Do people have a 2 car garage packed with water, toilet paper, bleach, and hand sanitizer?

Where's this shit going?


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is madness!!!! between ab5 and endless lockdown politicians are tanking the economy and ruining peoples livelihoods. Sweden had no lockdown they said theyd have millions of deaths. less than 3k..... around half in nursing homes. Wish we did the swedish model, now we have 30 million unemployed and uber is in trouble.....


I agree the Sweden model is what we should follow.....free healthcare and education for all...equal opportunity for all.....minimal crime minimal poverty....it works fine for all.....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

luckytown said:


> I agree the Sweden model is what we should follow.....free healthcare and education for all...equal opportunity for all.....minimal crime minimal poverty....it works fine for all.....


It's a monolithic Society.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's a monolithic Society.


Monoculture, not monolith. But yeah, you're right.









https://www.guidebook-sweden.com/en/guidebook/destination/tullstorpstenen-runestone-tullstorp
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719184


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Sid hartha said:


> we are all playing Russian roulette until a vaccine is made.


Until we all follow proper hygiene... a vaccine has been out awhile or a good therapy arrives. I'm hoping for a good therapy asap


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> The entire economy is in trouble, not just Uber. But, I agree with you about wishing we had done the Swedish model. *Not enough time has passed to know for sure about end results comparing the US to Sweden.* But, at the moment, the Swedish model is looking good overall. Just think how much worse our actual results are thus far. We don't see it due to not enough testing.
> 
> Sweden has encouraged social distancing while allowing primary and secondary schools to remain open. The government has banned mingling at bar counters and gatherings of more than 50 people. Food and drink is still served at tables both indoors and outside. Elderly are asked to remain home for the most part. There are signs of less social distancing at bars with passage of time and the government is threatening to close them now if the owners don't correct this.


Uber will be in Worse trouble as the Economy tanks !

People WONT PAY Uber for rides to Soup Kitchens !


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Monoculture, not monolith. But yeah, you're right.
> View attachment 459584
> 
> 
> ...


Close enough for Uber drivers, but you are correct.


----------

